# Help wanted Taiwan



## jesuis1837 (Feb 16, 2010)

I need some help about Taiwan. My co-worker at the job is planning to get there this summer (july or august) for a month and she wants to know if there is nice affordable guest houses or bed and breakfast in the area. She uses to travel solo and was in Viet Nam last year. She did Thailand the year before and she is no afraid of travelling solo. If anyone have been there before and knows some nice place to visit or stay... please let me know!


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 21, 2010)

*Taiwan*

Should be a great trip for your friend. My son lives in Taipei and I have visited a couple of times and really enjoyed it. You will be able to find a wealth of info on the web. Visit the travel sites and look for the ex-pat sites in particular. I think you will find plenty of useful ideas. Jeff


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 25, 2010)

If she read Chinese, try this site http://www.backpackers.com.tw/guide/index.php/台北市#.E4.BD.8F.E5.AE.BF

Since it is 1 month, I will probably do a google search for short term stay in Taipei or find a realtor in Taipei, and ask that realtor to find a month by month full funiture apartment.

Jya-Ning


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for your help!

No she doesnt read chinese nor plan to stay at one place for a month! She is more like 2-3 days stay and move on somewhere else to visit that is why she is going to find guest house or bed and breakfast... (if there is any...)  She had a great trip in Viet Nam last summer but it seems info a tougher to get for Taiwan...


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 26, 2010)

Than try these links
http://www.yhtaiwan.com/
http://www.hosteltaipei.com.tw/
http://chientan.cyh.org.tw/
http://www.chinatrust-hotel.com/ (I have stay in this one)

These are in Taipei.  And she maybe able to contact them 

She probably can look at these links, but they are all chinese.  They do have pictures though

http://minsu.taiwanking.com/
minsu.taiwanking.com
http://www.bb-taiwan.com/

But sounds like she plan to be travel along,  so either she can try to call a travel agent there and ask them to send some package, and joint the package, or told them to make reservation for the hotel or Minsu

These are some of the link

http://www.eztour.com.tw/ad/grpout/sb/spring/10021137/
http://www.dragontr.com.tw/eWeb/Main/home.asp?SITE_CD=1&MP_ID=MP002&STYLE_TP=1

If she plan to do herself
try this link first
http://wikitravel.org/en/Taiwan
than form her own plan than call the travel agent and ask them to make arrange
or http://eng.taiwan.net.tw/m1.aspx?sNo=0011367 but it has very limited information, she can give them a call, but it is government.

Sorry, I don't usually try to find information there with English site.  

She will need to get Visa, the official site is
http://www.taiwanembassy.org/US/mp.asp?mp=12
She may aslo try to contact them and ask for some travel guideline.

Since she don't know the language, I will probably find the travel agent either here (there are some around the west coast and east coast) or in the island (see the 2 links) and ask them to arrange tour and lodging.
Jya-Ning


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be forwarding her the info!  Thanks a lot!!!!


----------

